# SSOTM - April, 2015 - Nominations!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yes, it's SSOTM time again! Feel free to nominate any slingshot you want, be it a super-intricate laminate or a "rotten piece of wood". If you like it enough that you would vote for it then nominate it!

*Slingshot of The Month - April, 2015 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN March, 2015*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I'll nominate TSM's "Magnolia Super Nat" that he gave to QIMN:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

(Glad to see TSM's frame is nominated!)

I was amazed by Doug's Fat Daddy, so let me nominate this outstanding work from him. The way he turned a chubby side view into a nice and slim front is amazing.

But actually those boots on his video were the final beat on me 

Image










(MJ, I'm sorry but got an auto web message about the image extension. Maybe PNG is not supported to be linked by me. Don't know. Just coverted Doug's image into a JPEG and hosted it on my server. If it's not suitable please let me know or just replace it the correct way. Excuse me for the difficulties.)

Link to the thread

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41673-fat-daddy-pic-heavy/?hl=doug#entry516604

Doug, wish you the best!

Tremo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Naturally, this one HAS TO BE nominated!!!!

"*Stratos*", from master craftsman *Bob Fionda*!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41678-yew-this-is-stratos/















Cheers ...Q


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Firstly, thanks to M.J.for the nomination and Tremoside for the nod of approval. I'd like to nominate Parnell's Canada Laminate.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41681-canada-themed-laminate/


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I nominate Metro Grade's Zebra Knight

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41612-mgg-zebra-knight-ii/


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41552-bagira/

I nominate:

*Bagira by E.G.*


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I nominate wide jaw #2 by BCLuxor . It was posted on 3-31-15. Mods please help with the link and picture. I do apologize as I still cannot figure out how to link posts. Congrats BCLuxor on an exquisite piece of awesomeness.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> I nominate wide jaw #2 by BCLuxor . It was posted on 3-31-15. Mods please help with the link and picture. I do apologize as I still cannot figure out how to link posts. Congrats BCLuxor on an exquisite piece of awesomeness.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41718-wide-jaw-2-english-native/


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/41505-LONG-overdue-spalted-Yew-slingshot-review-(from-my-bro-Barky-Bow,-yo)

I nominate

Spalted-Yew by Barky Bow.

Awesome slingshot with some serious history


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

This amazing buffalo horn pfs by 'the gaffer' is also in need of a nomination:










Here's the thread link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41317-buffalo-horn-pickle/


----------

